# Visite maison



## kevin (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Quels sont les critères obligatoires pour agree la maison?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir Kévin 

La sécurité avant tout !


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi cette question?

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que l'Agrément n'est pas seulement attribué à un lieu ni seulement à une personne mais bien le combo des 2.
Il est donné pour cette personne là dans ce lieu là.
La sécurité du lieu est la base.


----------



## kevin (14 Septembre 2022)

Merci de la réponse lors de ton agrément est ce qu'ils sont pointilleux sur la maison ?


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

ça dépend sur qui tu tombes....
c'est plus la personne qui est évaluée.. si elle a conscience des dangers.... a moins que tu vives dans un taudis...


----------



## B29 (14 Septembre 2022)

Il faut que le jardin soit clos, que tout soit bien rangé.  Pour la maison, cache prise, barrière, placard fermé, pas de produits dangereux accessibles aux enfants, garage fermé, chambres bien rangées, petites décorations fragiles hors de portée des enfants.....


----------



## booboo (14 Septembre 2022)

L'important est de bien (dé)montrer que vous êtes conscient des "dangers" dans votre maison et que vous avez réfléchit à ce que vous alliez faire pour les sécuriser (n'engager pas de gros frais avant d'être sur que c'est ok  pour votre agrément).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Et bien sûr l'hygiène..
Pas de gamelles de nourriture ou d'eau à traîner par ex. Ou le seau de ménage,  attention aux chargeurs, aux cordons des rideaux, les télécommandes à portée de main,  les plantes vertes toxiques (il y en a des tas), les orchidées etc...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Septembre 2022)

Je rajouterai poêle à bois ou granulés avec barrière
Produits d'entretien, médicaments
Descente de sous sol ou terrasse en hauteur, piscine
Et pour les appartements si il y a un ascenseur ou pas cela compte pour le nombre d'enfants dans l'agrément
Et bien sûre la personne qui demande l'agrément


----------



## kevin (14 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour tout les conseils


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu souhaites demander un Agrément Kevin?


----------

